# Record watch company.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a few Record watch company timepieces. It seems they have changed their name a few times through out theiir history One thing is certain they have been well respected amongst their peers. Not bad for a company who set up to made triangular watches.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

That's nice love the face


----------

